# Smoking



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been "casually smoking" everyday for the last 10-11 months. Time to kick the habit! I've noticed a major decline in my cardio system and general feeling of wellness.

Anyone else recently quit or thinking about quitting in the near future?

I'm going to continue taking my smoke breaks at work, however I'll eat one of my 6-7 meals in place of a ciggy or two.

Wish me luck, team!


----------



## braderz1986 (May 22, 2014)

Go for it!

I quit just over 2 years ago and feel so much better for it!

I used nicorette quickmist for about a month before quitting for good. Good job too quickmist wasnt cheap at nearly 20 quid a pop!

Good luck to you


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

i've been thinking about it for the past 10 years ... too stressed to give up at the moment . or maybe its just an excuse ..


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck , I'm in the same boat at the mo , and even when Manage to quit for a week I feel a lot better before the weekend gets here and I start again lol


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Ecigs are a good replacement.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

smoked 20 aday for 12 years. decided i wanted to give up one day so bought an ecig

used the ecig for 4 months and now dont use either, that was about 2 years ago

ecigs are well worth a try imo and for 20 quid u cant go wrong


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

If you go down the E-cig route...

Don't buy one from the counter at a shop, they are crap.

Buy the model 'Evod'

From eBay, £25, another £15 for decent liquid from Mrs lords & co and your away!!

Good luck


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

decadent vapours mentholyptus is awesome liquid


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

braderz1986 said:


> Go for it!
> 
> I quit just over 2 years ago and feel so much better for it!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Even one day off them ciggies I feel better about it.



anna1 said:


> i've been thinking about it for the past 10 years ... too stressed to give up at the moment . or maybe its just an excuse ..


Could be that you don't want to quit? I mean, I really enjoy ciggies. I do. It's just really bad for my health. Always the way init  Give it a go, you may surprise yourself, you'll be healthier for it!



jay101 said:


> Good luck , I'm in the same boat at the mo , and even when Manage to quit for a week I feel a lot better before the weekend gets here and I start again lol


Thanks bro! I know that all to well, if you're on the p1ss you've got a beer in one hand a ciggy in the next.



miguelmolez said:


> Ecigs are a good replacement.


I've tried them, the company I work for sells one of the ecig brand, perhaps I'll give em a decent thrash.



mat81 said:


> smoked 20 aday for 12 years. decided i wanted to give up one day so bought an ecig
> 
> used the ecig for 4 months and now dont use either, that was about 2 years ago
> 
> ecigs are well worth a try imo and for 20 quid u cant go wrong


No way! Awesome. Stoked for you bro! You must have been determined to give up. I'll def look into these ecigs then.



Prince Adam said:


> If you go down the E-cig route...
> 
> Don't buy one from the counter at a shop, they are crap.
> 
> ...


Cheers bro. Actually I'm based in NZ so prices are a little different out here.

Thanks for the support, team. One day smoke-free DONE 

Here's a video of some ferrel Australians scrapping over a lighter, for lolz. I'll try and associate smoking with these types of human to try keep away from them ciggies!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

stevegomez said:


> Thanks bro! Even one day off them ciggies I feel better about it.
> 
> Could be that you don't want to quit? I mean, I really enjoy ciggies. I do. It's just really bad for my health. Always the way init  Give it a go, you may surprise yourself, you'll be healthier for it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

1 week smoke-free!

Been coughing a bit last 2 days, body getting rid of some crap I assume.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

2 weeks no slip ups


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

About 15 weeks no cigs here now mate.

Smoked for a long time then just thought: "time to quit".

So bought an e-cig and started off on about £8 a week of refills.

Down to about £2 a week of refills now.

Uni exams just about finishing now, so will be stopping e-cigs after that.

Great way of getting off the real thing, IMO.

Can't imagine buying cigs now - literally never think of them.

Good luck.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I fcking love smoking.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Smoked for 4 years but stopped smoking on 1st January this year, haven't had one since, so it's been 6 months.


Well done for making it brah


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What is this "brah" stuff @Prince Adam?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I gave up drinking/junk food/sweets etc 2 years ago so smoking is the only thing I've got left


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I really hope not.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I gave up drinking/junk food/sweets etc 2 years ago so smoking is the only thing I've got left


Smoking needs to go really mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Smoking needs to go really mate.


Why?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Because it is the most detremental thing for training.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If I don't smoke then when I get stressed I binge.At least smoke's got no calories lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

anna1 said:


> @anna1 I tried Champix a little while ago. I didn't get any of the suicidal thoughts or depression associated with it. I had no sickness or feeling ill. By around day 11 or 12 I had cut right down and thought I would actually quit by on my target date which was a few days later.
> 
> Unfortunately I did have the bloating side effect and I had it bad. After a very small meal or even a glass of water my stomach would bloat right out. It got worse every day until I looked like I had a beer gut. I read that it can take months after stopping Champix for the bloat to go away. As I was going on holiday I decided to lose the champix, diet like a **** and hope my bloat went away in time for my holiday. I got thinner and still had the bloat. I've still got some bloat now which I never used to have. I'll never use Champix again!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Because it is the most detremental thing for training.


And costs a fortune if you were to roughly add up (for example - in a year) what you spend on buying the stuff,

been smoking 10 years now, may looking into trying the e-cigs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Smoke on then mate LOL. @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Smoke on then mate LOL. @FelonE


No in all seriousness I have tried to give up and it p***es me off because I've got discipline not eating crap(been eating clean for 2 yrs) but just can't stop smoking


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> No in all seriousness I have tried to give up and it p***es me off because I've got discipline not eating crap(been eating clean for 2 yrs) but just can't stop smoking


Fair play mate. If you could give up it would make a huge difference. I know how hard it is being an ex smoker.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I gave up for 9 months when I was in jail.The day I got out my mate took me for a beer,curry and I started again.Tw*t


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TW*T is the word.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> thank you for takin' the time I guess with beach days coming up I wouldnt appreciate the bloating ! i will leave that up to the bloody maries and margaritas..


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the odd cigar and am partial to those little Cafe Cremes if I don't feel like a big stogie. Still one of the fastest on the footy team at a not-all-muscle 85kg. 

**** are nasty though. Even the filters are full of bad stuff (Fibres that detach and get inhaled etc)


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Edinburgh said:
 

> And costs a fortune if you were to roughly add up (for example - in a year) what you spend on buying the stuff,
> 
> been smoking 10 years now, may looking into trying the e-cigs


You'll feel 100x better bro! I do after only 2 weeks!! Def worth kicking the habit


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Smoked for 4 years but stopped smoking on 1st January this year, haven't had one since, so it's been 6 months.





andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. If you could give up it would make a huge difference. I know how hard it is being an ex smoker.





raisins said:


> About 15 weeks no cigs here now mate.
> 
> Smoked for a long time then just thought: "time to quit".
> 
> ...


Congrats to all of you. It's no easy task


----------



## Claddish (Jun 5, 2014)

I really have been looking into quitting, thing is people say you can put on weight if you do quit. Not sure how, I'm sure it's just a habit thing like replacing **** for food. I did lose 2 or so pounds of fat this winter just by supressing hunger with a ***, don't think that's very healthy though. Also I think I can't quit this month cause I have Glastonbury and everyone and their mum smokes there.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I fell off the wagon one night while OTP..

Today marks 8 days smoke free again :clap:


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Claddish said:


> I really have been looking into quitting, thing is people say you can put on weight if you do quit. Not sure how, I'm sure it's just a habit thing like replacing **** for food. I did lose 2 or so pounds of fat this winter just by supressing hunger with a ***, don't think that's very healthy though. Also* I think I can't quit this month* cause I have Glastonbury and everyone and their mum smokes there.


I also think the dreaded smokefreefatgain has something to do with going to food for comfort instead of them ciggies.

*I believe you! *I would also believe you if you think you can


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

I quot smoking exactly one year ago.

I had been smoking for about 17 years, up to two packs a day and I thought I enjoyed it and life wouldn't be the same without.

Well life isn't the same without: it's MUCH better! I haven't put any weight on, note have I ever missed smoking.

If you're serious about wanting to quit, buy the book by Allen Carr "easy way to quit smoking": it worked for me, my sister and my father (who had been smoking for over 40 years, now he's been smoke free for 5 years).

I swear it works, IF you wanna quit.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I gave up smoking just under 3 years ago. It really has helped my circulation MASSIVELY to quit. I did the ecig route. Settled on a stainless steel phoenix rebuildable atomizer (cheaper to run than standard cartomizers or clearomizers) and any battery pack that has variable voltage. Mix my own liquids using nicotine, flavour concentrates by Decadent vapours (two drops of flavour per 10 ml solution is all you need) and dilutants from liberty-flights.co.uk (10% off with the LF10 cose they give to all their regulars).

Sure, I'm still on the nicotine, but that doesn't fcuk me up as much as smoking and anyway its nice to "vape"

Stick with not smoking. It sure is better in the short term and the long run. I used to get pains in the arteries in the head which suggested to me that i was heading for an early stroke. My legs would go numb in the morning and would have to be massaged back to health before I could even get out of bed. My hands were freezing cold and sometimes I couldn't move my fingers. Smoking is EVIL.

Be a non smoker. It sure is better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

I quit January 1st this year. Smoked for 27 years. Worst thind I ever did was start smoking. Been using menthol Nicolites. Bit expencive but at least I havent had a *** for nearly 6 months now. Back at the gym. Eating clean. Going to be a good year I hope :^)


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Buy some chew tobacco. Dont affect your insides like **** do. Just get used to it burning ur throat abit when u swallow some.

If your a casual smoker you wont need much, just stick it in your gob and the nicotine gets soaked in the gums. U control how much u want by how much you stick in.


----------



## LiftForLife (Jul 7, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> I've been "casually smoking" everyday for the last 10-11 months. Time to kick the habit! I've noticed a major decline in my cardio system and general feeling of wellness.
> 
> Anyone else recently quit or thinking about quitting in the near future?
> 
> ...


I stop just over 4 years ago I think it's much better for it. May be just an excuse ,I feel. Finally best of luck to you.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

LiftForLife said:


> I stop just over 4 years ago I think it's much better for it. May be just an excuse ,I feel. Finally best of luck to you.


Good stuff bro. I'm doing well at the moment too, no cravings for a smoke or nothing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I smoke like fvck,wish I could give up but it relaxes me


----------



## Laura K. Lawles (May 20, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> I've been "casually smoking" everyday for the last 10-11 months. Time to kick the habit! I've noticed a major decline in my cardio system and general feeling of wellness.
> 
> Anyone else recently quit or thinking about quitting in the near future?
> 
> ...


i was a regular smoker, but one day i found that, this is not working any good to my health, i tried a lot to quit it, but failed every time, one day a good friend to me suggested me to use Chantix. It come under Anti smoking drugs and is the best ways to help people quit smoking. This anti smoking medicines helped me to decrease my nicotine extraction signs. It lessens my beg to smoke and enhance my chances of quitting.

today i am a free women and smiles at other when see them smoking and wish if they also can stop smoking someday.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Laura K. Lawles said:


> i was a regular smoker, but one day i found that, this is not working any good to my health, i tried a lot to quit it, but failed every time, one day a good friend to me suggested me to use Chantix. It come under Anti smoking drugs and is the best ways to help people quit smoking. This anti smoking medicines helped me to decrease my nicotine extraction signs. It lessens my beg to smoke and enhance my chances of quitting.
> 
> today i am a free women and smiles at other when see them smoking and wish if they also can stop smoking someday.


Nice name drop... rep??

Cheers. I'm doing it without spending on another product. The savings itself seems to be enough for now. Here in New Zealand a pack of 20 will set you back 7-10 GBP. Taxes on smokes are cray out here


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

anna1 said:


> i've been thinking about it for the past 10 years ... too stressed to give up at the moment . or maybe its just an excuse ..


X2 on this


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

It's all about the vaping. Been helping many of my mates get off the **** and on simple vape setup which I can get in cheap having trade accounts.

Not trying to sell anything but if anyone has any questions, let me know. Seen and tried a hell of a lot of kit out on the market so know what to recommended at what level you are as a Vaper.

Did try to upload a pic of my setups, not going well on the phone :-/


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Kiwi As said:


> Nice name drop... rep??
> 
> Cheers. I'm doing it without spending on another product. The savings itself seems to be enough for now. Here in New Zealand a pack of 20 will set you back 7-10 GBP. Taxes on smokes are cray out here


only way to do it mate, gum and e-cigs just maintian the addiction to nicotine.

if your a couple of weeks in, it will start to get easier from now on aswell, or at least it did for me.

keep up the good work and watch the cash pile up.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Getting off the **** would be much better for your health, but if you enjoy the motion and the feeling of holding something in your hand then using e cigs or the slang name "Vaping" might be the way to go.

The ciggy style ones are crap and are known for poor performance, but as already said you can get small kits which would include an Ego C Battery with a clearomiser. This is bigger than a ciggy style vape but performs a lot better and will deliver the nicotine hit and give you a nice vapour on the exhale.

I vape myself as it calms be down and reduces me stammer. I only use 3mg when sub ohming (advanced vaping) and on 6mg for tanks and clearomisers.

Downside is that it turns more into a hobby as every mod and dripper, clearomiser, tank all give different flavours of the same ejuice.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

I quit in April this year (21 years of smoking 20-30 a day for a fair while as well). Used a E Cig/vaporiser since 95% as good without the horrible cough and smell. As said above its worth spending a few extra quid on one. Aspire bdc tanks vape very well for the price and are easy to clean and rebuild , batteries evod vv and spinner 2 work great lots of copies on evil bay. Ive used both of them now using a bigger one MVP II with a nautilus / protank. Find the HANGSEN liquids to be very smooth and a good all rounder ice mints quiet nice but 100's of flavours. You can drop the nicotine down to zero as well 

Just keep it up its well worth doing.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is day 2 for me not smoking, trying to stop wit the aid of Champix tabs... not really had any cravings as such but after dinner is the hardest point of the day.. heres hoping i will stop and my general health and wellbeing gets better


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

doubt I'll ever quit, not a big smoker about 3-5 a day more if out. but I eat fatty foot at times, drink, do drugs, do steroids. If I'm going to worry about a few **** I may as well stop everything to fvck it I'll crack on


----------

